# Speaking of wheels, the factory wheels pretty much suck @ss in the looks dept.



## SteveMD (Apr 22, 2002)

*Speaking of wheels, the factory wheels pretty much suck @ss in the looks dept*

E46 standard and opt. package wheels, sigh. Have you seen all the nice wheels the 5 series get? Nice. Showing my age by saying that polished rim basket weaves (mesh centers) are sweet. No 18 inchers for me. 17 max.

the best looking of the e46 are the 15 inch alloys, the 'vw jetta' lookalike' alloys and the SP Style 68 (17). However, I restate, check out what the 5-series get in 17 inch.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

You're crazy. :tsk:


----------



## danpop (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: Speaking of wheels, the factory wheels pretty much suck @ss in the looks dept*



SteveMD said:


> *E46 standard and opt. package wheels, sigh. Have you seen all the nice wheels the 5 series get? Nice. Showing my age by saying that polished rim basket weaves (mesh centers) are sweet. No 18 inchers for me. 17 max.
> 
> the best looking of the e46 are the 15 inch alloys, the 'vw jetta' lookalike' alloys and the SP Style 68 (17). However, I restate, check out what the 5-series get in 17 inch. *


IMO, M68s look awesome. There's nothing that 5-series has as good looking as M68.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Speaking of wheels, the factory wheels pretty much suck @ss in the looks dept*



SteveMD said:


> *E46 standard and opt. package wheels, sigh. Have you seen all the nice wheels the 5 series get? Nice. Showing my age by saying that polished rim basket weaves (mesh centers) are sweet. No 18 inchers for me. 17 max.
> 
> the best looking of the e46 are the 15 inch alloys, the 'vw jetta' lookalike' alloys and the SP Style 68 (17). However, I restate, check out what the 5-series get in 17 inch. *


What are you going to put on the ZHP? M3 LTW wheels? Or aftermarket?


----------



## MikeW (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Speaking of wheels, the factory wheels pretty much suck @ss in the looks dept*

I like the 68s and the 44s, but they're getting a bit old. The type 72 18"ers are pretty ugly, but hopefully are being replaced by the ZHP wheels.

18" wheels look better proportionally, but I don't thnk they make any sense.



SteveMD said:


> *E46 standard and opt. package wheels, sigh. Have you seen all the nice wheels the 5 series get? Nice. Showing my age by saying that polished rim basket weaves (mesh centers) are sweet. No 18 inchers for me. 17 max.
> 
> the best looking of the e46 are the 15 inch alloys, the 'vw jetta' lookalike' alloys and the SP Style 68 (17). However, I restate, check out what the 5-series get in 17 inch. *


----------



## SteveMD (Apr 22, 2002)

Darned if I know. if $$ was no object, maybe ForgeLine or IFG.

Style 68 would be fine if $$ is an object and probably will be.


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

webguy330i said:


> *You're crazy. :tsk: *


No he's not. Of course, it's all personal opinion.

I must agree. While the M68's that come with the 330i sport are okay, the wheel I like the most is the bolted cross spoke that comes on a 530i sport. There's fitment for the 3er on those wheels, I just need to justify the cost. (I'm also contemplating RG-R's... they're actually cheaper than the BMW wheels.)


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

OBS3SSION said:


> *No he's not. Of course, it's all personal opinion.
> 
> I must agree. While the M68's that come with the 330i sport are okay, the wheel I like the most is the bolted cross spoke that comes on a 530i sport. There's fitment for the 3er on those wheels, I just need to justify the cost. (I'm also contemplating RG-R's... they're actually cheaper than the BMW wheels.) *


You're crazy too!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I love the look of the M68's, I've checked out the 5er wheels and they have a couple I like but not as much as the M68's

On that note, there are a ton of aftermarket companies that offer beautiful wheels though the only downside is trying to get the perfect factory fit as far as wheel size . . . 

Getting off topic for a second, very few aftermarket companies offer the wheels in the same size as the factory and I have no clue as to why :dunno:


----------



## rhenriksen (Jul 22, 2002)

I used to not be into wheels, but the BBS LM are starting to grow on me. Our 330 has the 68s, which I love; but I might get the itch to do 235/40-18s one of these days.


----------



## sshuit (Apr 15, 2002)

I think the BMW alloys look great. I also like the new ellipsoid styling they have for the Z4

(Although that Z4 has 1 crease too many in the side IMO)

Sink


----------



## mjbedy (Oct 5, 2002)

Call me crazy, but I actually like the sports package wheels I got on my 325i. (I'm not nearly enough into wheels to know what number those are....)


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

rhenriksen said:


> *I used to not be into wheels, but the BBS LM are starting to grow on me. Our 330 has the 68s, which I love; but I might get the itch to do 235/40-18s one of these days. *


The 235/40/18 seems to be a great size for our cars, I had them for a very short time on my car and they improved the handling plus steering feel was much better . . .

Now I am using my M68's again but when my new wheels come in which will have that size, I will give a detailed write up on them . . .


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

68Ms rock.


----------



## jk330i (Aug 13, 2002)

AF330i said:


> *The 235/40/18 seems to be a great size for our cars, I had them for a very short time on my car and they improved the handling plus steering feel was much better . . .
> *


This is the setup I am running now.
The best setup ever IMHO, best handling, wheel lip protection, best looks, excellent steering feel, etc.

I had 225/40/18's on before and they were awful.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Speaking of wheels, the factory wheels pretty much suck @ss in the looks dept*



danpop said:


> *There's nothing that 5-series has as good looking as M68. *


Oh yeah?


----------



## danpop (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Speaking of wheels, the factory wheels pretty much suck @ss in the looks dept*



rost12 said:


> *Oh yeah?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad. However, I like the cleaner look (less busy) of M68s better. Evidently, it is a matter of personal test.


----------

